# I-131 Radioactive Iodine Professional Coding Help



## Abbi Schoenhofer (Oct 22, 2010)

Is there anyone that has successfully been receiving payment for their professional coding of I-131 treatments for Thyroid cancer or Graves Disease?  If so, what set of codes are you using?  Thanks in advance for any help that can be offered!

A. Schoenhofer


----------



## preserene (Oct 23, 2010)

79005-  for Iodine I-131 sodium Iodide capsule(s) Therapeutic per MCi A9517 Hyperthyroidism or thyroid Cancer. The same code for therapeutic perMCi A9530 Hyperthdroidism or Throid Cancer
This is could help  I think.
Hope experts come for our help still ( if not satisfactory), who have really dealt with the billing issues.


----------



## Abbi Schoenhofer (Oct 26, 2010)

*I-131 Radioactive Iodine treatment billing help*

Thanks for trying to help... what I have been billing currently for our hospital based outpatient clinic professional for I-131 treatment with a capsule(100 mCi or higher is IP dose) is as follows:

77261         treatment planning
79005-26    Radioactive Iodine Therapeutic dose
77790-26    Supervision and handling of source
77470-26    Special Treatment procedure

I would argue that 77750-26 could also be billed as it states infusion or instillation(IV or ORAL) of radioactive element.... but I get two different stories on this code.  Further help or detail would be so appreciated from anyone experienced in this...thanks!


----------



## preserene (Oct 27, 2010)

77750 is for Infusion or Instillation ( oral or enteric administration is not included here.)

79005 is for oral administrationThe guide line says that the oral an dintravenous administration in this section are inclusive of the mode of administration. 

By the way which of the route was I-131 administered?


----------



## lokicpc08sai@gmail.com (Mar 25, 2013)

*Logeshwari*

79005 is the exact code for the I-131 radioactive iodine examination done by oral administration.


----------



## lokicpc08sai@gmail.com (Mar 25, 2013)

*Logeshwari GK*

79005 is the exact code for the I-131 radioactive iodine examination by oral administration.


----------

